# Baby food in her nose?



## misses cakes (Aug 30, 2008)

My new tiel who I am hand feeding has baby tiel formula stuck in her nose. I tried to wipe it out with a towel but it is still in there. Will she be ok? Also when I fed her last, she starting bringing back up her food and then eating it. Is this normal?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

If she can still breath fine not bobbing her tail, Iam sure she will sneeze it out on her own. The bringing it back up and then eating does not sound normal to me. Are you sure you got the food into her crop and not in her lungs? Here is a link for you http://www.parrotparrot.com/articles/aa090799.htm


----------



## misses cakes (Aug 30, 2008)

**



xxxSpikexxx said:


> If she can still breath fine not bobbing her tail, Iam sure she will sneeze it out on her own. The bringing it back up and then eating does not sound normal to me. Are you sure you got the food into her crop and not in her lungs? Here is a link for you http://www.parrotparrot.com/articles/aa090799.htm


Now that I remember the breeders were the last ones to hand feed her but they showed me how to do it. After they hand fed her, she spit her food back up and eat it. I know that the food was in her crop because I could feel it. I asked them why she did that and they told me that is how they eat. I figured they new what they were talking about. They are a local business and gave me their card in case I had any problems. They had many other birds beside cockateils that were already adults so I trust their word. Hopefully I can get this little guy to eat. I took him home already so I am going to have to take up the responsibility of taking care of this little girl. If I can't get her to eat I will take her to an avian vet for help. I know how to prepare the food and everything so we should be fine. I didn't buy her so young because I wanted to bond with her. The breeders said she was ready to go if I could hand feed her. I am a big animal person and I have hand fed things before. I am sure she will eat when she is hungry


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

i am sorry but none of mine do that I'm hand feeding 3 tiels right now just got done with 2 other tiels and I've hand fed a love bird and NONE have ever brought their food back up and ate it 

its either it's getting into the lungs OR the bird is being over fed


and being showed one time isn't enough - at least for me it wasn't, I watched several videos over and over and over and then had my b/fs dad come over and show me and even know i've fed 6 so far - I am still not comfortable doing it, I'm scared the whole time But once i start i'm fine. it's just the starting out part each and every feeding.


----------



## misses cakes (Aug 30, 2008)

*I am guessing it was overfeeding*



atvchick95 said:


> i am sorry but none of mine do that I'm hand feeding 3 tiels right now just got done with 2 other tiels and I've hand fed a love bird and NONE have ever brought their food back up and ate it
> 
> its either it's getting into the lungs OR the bird is being over fed
> 
> ...


I bet that she was just over fed. She was showing no signs of having trouble breathing or food in her lungs. I remember feeling her crop when I got home and thinking that it was huge! I just feed her for the first time about an hour ago. It definitely wasn't easy but I was able to get food into her crop. She has been very alert and is now sleeping like a baby. I am keeping a close watch on her to see if she continues to throw her food back up. I hope she doesn't. Wish me luck!


----------

